# Can I use a modem/router as a router?



## confuzed666 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have cable internet and want to connect a number of computers.
I know that ordinarily i should just buy a router, but I have an old wireless modem/router with 4 ports on the back.

Is there any way to use this as a router only? Can you connect an ethernet cable to the phone socket on the modem somehow and use it that way?
Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope. You can use it as a WAP or switch, but not as a router. The only way to access the routing function of a DSL modem/router, is to use a DSL connection.


----------

